# Heidi Klum for Hallowen



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*Heidi Klum for Halloween*

*Heidi Klum and husband Seal are famous for their annual Halloween party. Check out the links below, her costumes are legendary. *

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ume-2011-Dead-body-pictures-annual-party.html

http://blog.zap2it.com/pop2it/2011/10/heidi-klums-halloween-costumes-which-one-is-your-favorite.html

UPDATE FOR 2013
http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/01/heidi-klum-old-grandma-for-halloween-costume-2013/


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow that's quite the costume.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Too funny, a cadaver with built in high heels.


----------



## Shelly2000 (Jan 26, 2012)

I've seen this crazy costume on some website before, freaky:devil:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I wonder how people felt talking to her. You know, could they look her in the eyes?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She's worn some pretty spectacular costumes.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

They have great costumes every year. The skinless body costume is amazing. I wonder what she'll do this year since they're splitting.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I love Heidi... There, I said it!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I do too! Heidi's costumes are always amazing, and anyone that into Halloween costuming has GOT to be cool.


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

one hell of a paint job


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Gotta wonder how long it took to get "skinned"!


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh my gosh she's my idol those costumes are amazing!!


----------



## Silent Howl (May 31, 2012)

wow..great paint job..that's quite incridible


----------

